# VIDEO: ‘Golden Gun’ AR-10 Made Out Of Brass Casing



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/06/18/video-golden-gun-ar-10-made-brass-casing/


----------

